# Cure for the Smell Issue in Apartments



## JayDeliwala (Jun 25, 2015)

I live in Marina Sail and the smell is ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE if anyone on this forum lives there you've probably experienced the same. You can't even breathe inside at times, luckily for me I happened to meet a couple in the elevator whom I overheard talking about the smell problems and how they recently solved their problem.

I asked them how they did it and they advised me that they hired a company which places a small item inside the floor drain and it prevents insects, smells and even the water from below to come up. 

I don't know if I can post their contact information because it's against the forum policy, however, I've stalked this forum for a while now to see if others have had the same issue living in Dubai and thought I'd share the same since I've had a positive experience.

I've had it installed for over 3-months now and there have been 0 smell issues. I haven't had to call these guys back and there's absolutely no maintenance at all.

I probably sound like their brand ambassador but believe me when you've been living in that sh*thole for a year and all of a sudden there's no smell and no hassle you'll be as enthusiastic about them as I am.

But my point is there is a solution out there people!! You don't need to put aluminum foil over the drains or throw tons and tons of detergent to mask it.

lane:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Or just pour water down the hole regularly as the U-bend is drying out and allowing the gas from the drains to come up into the apartment.

You need to keep the bend filled with water and it'll be just as effective.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

JayDeliwala said:


> I live in Marina Sail and the smell is ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE if anyone on this forum lives there you've probably experienced the same. You can't even breathe inside at times, luckily for me I happened to meet a couple in the elevator whom I overheard talking about the smell problems and how they recently solved their problem.
> 
> I asked them how they did it and they advised me that they hired a company which places a small item inside the floor drain and it prevents insects, smells and even the water from below to come up.
> 
> ...


In my experience the issue arises in the winter when you don't have the AC on and the drains don't get a constant drip of condensate filling them. 

So the fact you haven't had the problem in the last 3 warm weather months may not be proof that the problem is fixed or that this company had anything to do with it going away (perhaps temporarily).


----------



## JayDeliwala (Jun 25, 2015)

Simey said:


> In my experience the issue arises in the winter when you don't have the AC on and the drains don't get a constant drip of condensate filling them.
> 
> So the fact you haven't had the problem in the last 3 warm weather months may not be proof that the problem is fixed or that this company had anything to do with it going away (perhaps temporarily).


A/C is just one part of the problem and that's because the drain line is interconnected to the A/C piping.

The smell is an all year round problem, which actually WORSENS in SUMMER! Not sure why but I'm extremely satisfied with the results as it has all gone. No chemicals. No random FM guys roaming around my house trying to investigate. 

It was a clean and painless solution. A bit pricey but hey it's working so far.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Did you read my post - its because of a lack of water in the water bends. In summer when its hotter, the water dries out quicker.

All you are paying for is a guy to put water in the sink traps, probably with a tiny bit of bleach.

Its nothing to do with the A/C IMO.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> Did you read my post - its because of a lack of water in the water bends. In summer when its hotter, the water dries out quicker. All you are paying for is a guy to put water in the sink traps, probably with a tiny bit of bleach. Its nothing to do with the A/C IMO.


Interestingly, we have the smell issues in the winter when the water table rises. No problem in the summer when it's hot. It's an old villa and there's probably a ton of cracked pipes buried underground.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
What the OP has probably had fitted is a smell trap in the floor drain. These are readily available and have a sprung loaded non-return flap.
This means water can flow down the drain - as it opens the flap - but smells, cockroaches etc, - can't come back up.
As it offers an airtight seal - it stops the smells and also stops the drain from drying out (which increase the smell level).
They are manufactured by companies like Kessel
Waterless odour trap - KESSEL - Leading in drainage
They are actually a great idea - you can probably get them in Dragonmart or maybe even Ace hardware.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Did you read my post - its because of a lack of water in the water bends. In summer when its hotter, the water dries out quicker.
> 
> All you are paying for is a guy to put water in the sink traps, probably with a tiny bit of bleach.
> 
> Its nothing to do with the A/C IMO.


It's not directly connected to AC, but I believe it is indirectly connected. The AC produces water which is then released into the drains, filling the U bends. 

I don't get the smell at all during the summer but in winter I get it. It's less if I leave the AC on but only on relatively humid days. On dry days when the AC isn't pulling water out of the air I get that lovely living-in-a-sewer sensation. ainkiller:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Then don;t rely on the A'C putting water into the bends - jst throw a load of water down each orifice every week and its fine. We do it for the showers we dont use and the sink holes and plug holes that arent used and e never have a problem - but we did before we started doing it.


----------

